
Facebook messaging gets some new juice - transburgh
http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-9762679-7.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
sajidu
Or use my app:

<http://apps.facebook.com/webmail/>

Which Facebook are clearly trying to squash :-(

